# Glass door smoker?



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

I offered a guy in town my good working xtra fridge for his nonworking side by side glass door pop cooler. 
It is huge, mabe 4.5 ft by 8 ft tall. There is hardly any plastic and it comes with lots of racks. But as I said 2 side by side GLASS doors.... is that a bad thing?
I will use Propane for heat. What do I use in place for the weatherstipping?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

roadtriprod
Glass will work fine but in short time you will be unable to see through the glass which is good, that is when your smoker is getting seasoned. Personally, I might think about just lining the interior glass with wood as the wood will absorb much more smoke seasoning.

As for door gaskets I use braided fireplace rope and hold them into place using Rutland 500º RTV high heat silicone sealant. Both are availble at many hardware stores.


----------

